# Thanks to Prince Telly, Broadway's Aladdin!



## Lori Duck

Thank You to Telly Leung, who plays Aladdin on Broadway in Disney's Aladdin!  Mr. Leung looked right at my 13 year old son in the first row and threw him a big wink and a hand gesture during the show! It was a great moment in my son's life!  Thank you for the attention and recognition!


----------



## Heavens2Betsy

Lori Duck said:


> Thank You to Telly Leung, who plays Aladdin on Broadway in Disney's Aladdin!  Mr. Leung looked right at my 13 year old son in the first row and threw him a big wink and a hand gesture during the show! It was a great moment in my son's life!  Thank you for the attention and recognition!




Just wanted to let you know, Mr. Leung is a friend of a friend. I sent this to our mutual friend who said, "I will ABSOLUTELY show this to him! This is beautiful! Thank you love!!"


----------



## Lori Duck

Heavens2Betsy said:


> Just wanted to let you know, Mr. Leung is a friend of a friend. I sent this to our mutual friend who said, "I will ABSOLUTELY show this to him! This is beautiful! Thank you love!!"


You're very kind! Thank you for passing along the message!! Stay well.


----------

